# Replacement yarn for Bernat Mosaic Yarn



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I am going to knit an afghan. It calls for Bernat Mosaic Yarn, however, since there are so many negative remarks regarding this yarn, I would like to use a substitute yarn. I love the way that the Mosaic yarn looks after it's knitted up. The substitute yarn needs to have that effect as far as shading and color changes and also needs to be machine washable/dryable and have a #4 weight (worsted). Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Plymouth Boku. It is quality if not as pretty as Mosaic.

You might consider using two different long repeat yarns from Paton's Decor or Encore yarn. Quality yarns those two. Then you can control the color changes yourself.

Other longish repeat color yarns are available from Caron Simply soft.

I know it is hard to replace the Mosaic's palette, but it is not a quality acrylic and ends up stiff and uneven due to its size 2 to size 5 thickness variations in a few yards.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I searched Plymouth Boku yarn and it is not machine washable. You have to hand wash and dry flat. I don't think I want to make an afghan that I would have to do that?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Bernat mosaic is a self patterning yarn with long color ways... That is what you will be looking for in a replacement yarn. My favorite brand of yarn is Cascade, so I can recommend one if their new yarns, Pacific color waves (60% superwash wool, 40% acrylic)is the same weight yarn with long color changes. I would also recommend Cascade 128 Superwash Multis (100% superwash wool) It is a bit thicker than worsted, but you can easily adjust for an afghan. Both are machine washable.

I would suggest looking for a worsted weight yarn with long color changes in several of your favorite brands to decide which color way and fiber works for your needs... Virtually EVERY brand of yarn has a similar yarn to offer.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I made a shawl in Mosaic for one of my daughters and she loves the rainbow of colors (http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/435273.html)
What problems has anyone complained about? I had none


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

OOOps. I gave the link to what I thought of was the oolor swatch. It's called Psychedelic.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I have already searched for reviews on the Bernat Mosaic and they were anything but positive. Mosaic had a lot of knots and the yarn was very uneven; went from thick to thin and back. Positive was the the color selections.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my favorite yarns is Cascade..I like the superwash, but as Amy stated there are others to consider as well. Her pictures show the lovely choices.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I had no problems at all - no knots, no uneven places as I used the 4 balls of yarn. Wondering if there are good and bad lots as with many products. Of course quality control should be actively searching for these kinds of problems at all times.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a link that shows knitted swatches of all the colors of Mosaic yarn. It may help you pick out another brand of yarn that would meet your color choices.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/mosaic

I bought a skein of it to make a cowl last year. I wasn't thrilled with it. I didn't get a nice hand to the swatch I knitted so I put it back in the stash and used something else. JMHO

Here are some sites that offer selections all listed on one page:

http://www.yarnmarket.com/knitting/Self-Striping-Yarns-682.html

http://www.anniescatalog.com/yarn_and_thread/list.html?cat_id=1815


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you tried James Brett Marble? It comes in 2 different weights. The color changes are very subtle and lovely. I've used it twice. Once in each weight. Google it to see the colors and weights.


----------



## Dottieruth (Dec 12, 2013)

I am making the Rainbow Agfhan written by Michael Sellick from the web site called The CrochetCrowd. I have wanted to make it for along time. I ordered 15 skeins and it called for 14 skeins. I need 128squares and I only have 8more to make. I will use the Diagonal attaching method. I was able to get 10 square out go each skein. Each square is a different color design with out any ends to knot in. The yarn is not that hard to work with. Sometime it is thick and other times it is thin. That is because of the way it was dyed. I have really enjoyed making the squares . They go together fast. Go to that web site and he also has Video that are free showing it all. If you need more help, Pm me. I am doing the pattern of all squares and not the one that is written out with the round circle in the center. I am using the Calypso yarn , this one is for DH and I want to make one in pastels for me. I bought my yarn from Handcooks Fabric. Use a size H hook and you have no gauge and do 4rounds. It is fun to see each one develop.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to CrochetCrowd.com and did a search for the Rainbow Afghan and found nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have used Bernat Mosaic a lot. It takes a little getting used to but I love how it turns out. My largest project was this afghan. I enjoyed making this more than any project I have done in a long time. It was actually fun. The colors kept changing and it was never boring. I actually got carried away and made it much larger than intended.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

ajinga said:


> I searched Plymouth Boku yarn and it is not machine washable. You have to hand wash and dry flat. I don't think I want to make an afghan that I would have to do that?


I have two pugs, so machine wash and dry is a must for an afghan is a must! I'll handwash a sweater, but an afghan, nooooo! Where would you lay it flat to dry?


----------



## Dottieruth (Dec 12, 2013)

I just went to theCrochet Crowd web site Punch in afghan patterns,go downtown the bottom of page 2. Many patterns are listed there. Punch on Midnight magic Granny Afghan and everything is there along with the videos and the other colors made up. If you have any more problems, let me know Just 5 more squares to go. .


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh it's beautiful. Great job! The main reason that I don't want to use Bernat Mosaic is because it states to hand wash and lay flat to dry. Just noticed that you are in ME. It's a beautiful state. Growing up in MA, had relatives that lived in Old Town, ME. Do you know where that is?


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Bernat mosaic is a self patterning yarn with long color ways... That is what you will be looking for in a replacement yarn. My favorite brand of yarn is Cascade, so I can recommend one if their new yarns, Pacific color waves (60% superwash wool, 40% acrylic)is the same weight yarn with long color changes. I would also recommend Cascade 128 Superwash Multis (100% superwash wool) It is a bit thicker than worsted, but you can easily adjust for an afghan. Both are machine washable.
> I used this particular yarn you have here and had no problems .once I had lots of knots in one ball and Bernat yarns replaced it with no trouble at all. I mad eight shawls out of this yarn and it is beautiful to work with. Go ahead and use it as the colors are just beautiful... I used no 5 & 6 needles ( Canadian)
> I would suggest looking for a worsted weight yarn with long color changes in several of your favorite brands to decide which color way and fiber works for your needs... Virtually EVERY brand of yarn has a similar yarn to offer.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for the info.It really helps


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Town is a good 2hrs west of us. We are as far east and north as you can get. Just in from Eastport. Get the sunrise before everyone else does. Also get dark before everyone else does. Beautiful area. Very isolated though. We are trying to sell the house so we can move to an area with shopping and restaurants that aren't open only in the summer.


----------

